# Meat meat glorious Meat!



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah! Both types moohahahahahaha


Had a meat delivery tonight, got another due tonight at 9. Did something nice today and will continue to do so for as long as I get the meat myself, I am now supplying all the raw meaty bones for Sheya Greyhound and Lurcher Rescue. It means the money she uses of her own to fund the rescue and she dosen't get donations at all. She is one very funny woman, totally dog mental like me! So amde a fab new mate aswell!


----------

